# How to get internet



## Txmason (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a computer that I had hooked up to a phone line via a fax machine and I got rid of the fax machine and second phone line for the fax machine. 

My question is how do I get my computer online again? Our family has wifi via the phone company's router downstairs. I bought a USB wifi device that I though would pick up the signal but it did not work. Can any of you tech savy brothers tell me what I need to do step by step to be able to get wireless Internet on my computer? 

Or am I better off buying a cheap laptop that I'll use when I get my insurance license? I use my iphone for everything. 

Thank you for your help!

Best,
Jerry


----------



## AFM (Jun 28, 2012)

What are the brands for the router and wifi adapter?


----------



## Txmason (Jun 28, 2012)

Bro. AFM,

I am not sure what the brand of our router is. I know we got it from the telephone company. I would be more than happy to look for you. I do not have a wireless adapter. Like I said the computer used to be hooked up to a fax line we no longer have although I'm not sure if the phone outlet works upstairs or not. I will check.


----------



## AFM (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you for consider me a brother, but I am not a Freemason just yet (trying to get my signatures for petition ready) :001_smile:
Are you using Dial up? How did you used to connect to the internet before? who is your services provider?
If you have broadband services you should have a modem/gateway or modem and router. If this is the case, you should unplugged both of them from the electricity while your computer is off, plug back the modem first after a few seconds reconnect the router and start your computer, the system should assigned a new IP address to your system and internet should be back.

Let me know.


----------



## Txmason (Jun 29, 2012)

@AFM 

Congradulations on petitioning! What lodge are you petitioning? It will be a wonderful experience. To answer your question, I checked the router and It says: 

Comtrend Nexuslink 5631

We have DSL 3 megabytes (the lowest plan) through Consolidated Communications). This is the only router/modem we have it feeds through our one phone line and serves as our telephone line, Directv, and internet. I do not have a WiFi adapter.

The way the computer was hooked up before was, we had a separate phone line dedicated for a fax machine upstairs. A phone cord was run from the back of the fax machine into a router then plugged into the computer. I tried just a wireless adapter once a few years ago,installed the software and it did not work. I primarily use my iphone for internet. Sometimes I use my moms laptop to print something or to study with. the only thing I use the other computer for is to run my insurance CD so I can study for my insurance test. Thank you for your help. I am also trying to save up to buy a laptop too. I haave heard I need a PC for my insurance work, but can I buy a Mac and have windows put on it?

Best,
Jerry


----------



## AFM (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi Jerry, I have been visiting the lodge at Katy Tx - 1439. So far it has been a great experience, looking forward to be part of this amazing fraternity and hoping everything goes well and they allow me to join :001_smile:

Looking at your DSL modem/gateway you could run a cat5/6 cable from the back of it to your PC if both of them are not far from each other, as a mentioned before you might need to restart the system to get a connection. Most of the WIFI adapters and routers come with a cd and in order to make the installation work the pc has to meet some requirements, the easiest way is to run the configuration directly from the IP address of each device. You can buy a mac and installed windows to it or do a dual boot where you have the option of using either OS, this can be accomplished using parallel or vmware software.

I am using linux ubuntu installed in a Sony computer that came with windows 7.

Let me know if you are able to get it connect it! :001_smile:


----------



## Txmason (Jun 29, 2012)

@AFM

The modem/router is downstairs and the PC is upstairs. Here is the modem/router I have from the phone company:


• Residential > Broadband Access > DSL > Bonding

 NexusLink 5631/ 5631E    ADSL2+ Bonded Modem


The NexusLink 5631/5631E ADSL2+ Bonding Router has four 10/100 Ethernet, 802.11g wireless LAN, dual ADSL line and USB interfaces.

It shall have full routing capabilities to segment/route IP protocol and bridging functions. By software configuration, router or bridge mode can be selected.The NexusLink 5631 provides a single box solution for deploying Triple Play architectures, doubles the bandwidth (48Mbps) performance over traditional ADSL2+ modems, high performance Router,Security, QoS, VPN, Management and flexible networking options including a wireless access point.

The NexusLink 5631 provides a single box solution for deploying Triple Play architectures, doubles the bandwidth (48Mbps) performance over traditional ADSL2+ modems, high performance Router,Security, QoS, VPN, Management and flexible networking options including a wireless access point.

The CT-5631 is for ADSL over POTS (Annex A) while the CT-5631E is optional for ADSL over ISDN (Annex B).




 Features :

Two-line ADSL2+ bonded
Wi-Fi support
UPnP
Integrated 802.11g AP
WPA and 802.1x
RADIUS client
IP /MAC address filtering
Static route/RIP/RIP v2 routing functions
Dynamic IP assignment
IP QoS
NAT/PAT
IGMP Proxy and fast leave
DHCP Server/Relay/Client
DNS Relay
Auto PVC configuration
Per-VC packet level QoS
Supports 8 VCs
Embedded SNMP agent
Web-based management
Remote configuration and upgrade
Supports TR-069
Configuration backup and restoration
FTP server
TFTP server



 Datasheet : 



    For more information, please go to Support & Downloads


----------



## AFM (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok, since the pc is upstairs the best way to get connect it to that router is getting a wifi adapter or running a very long cable which will be a hassle...


----------



## Txmason (Jun 30, 2012)

This is what I bought at best buy today;  what do you think?

For HomeFor BusinessService ProvidersSupportAboutNETGEAR Store
Home › For Home › Products › Wireless Adapters › Work and Play › WNA3100 Print  Email  Favorites

N300 Wireless USB Adapter
WNA3100
Faster downloads and online gaming
Push 'N' Connect - push button security
Connect to a Wireless-G or Wireless-N network

WNA3100 Product Support Â»
OverviewProduct SpecsLearn MoreRelated Products

The NETGEAR N300 Wireless USB Adapter connects your notebook or desktop computer to a Wireless-N network for faster downloads, voice and music, and online gaming. Easy setup with the Smart WizardÂ® CD gets you up and running fast, while Push ‘N’ Connect gives you a secured connection at the push of a button. Compatibility with Wireless-G networks allows hassle-free connection flexiblity.

Faster downloads and online gaming — Provides Wireless-N speed for simultaneous downloads, streaming voice and music and online gaming, in addition to basic Internet applications. Backward compatible with Wireless—G
Cradle — Includes convenient cradle for use with desktop PCs
Easy setup — Smart WizardÂ® CD with graphical installation guide
Secured connection — Push ‘N’ Connect offers a secured wireless Internet connection at the push of a button
Technical support — Expert technical support team available 24/7
http://www.netgear.com/home/products/wireless-adapters/work-and-play/WNA3100.aspx


----------



## Txmason (Jun 30, 2012)

What is Linux? And do you know anything about web design?


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 2, 2012)

Linux is a Unix based OS. Most all distributions of it are free and all updates are also. There are a couple of flavors out there that do cost money. I prefer it over Windows since it doesn't rally come with all the bloatware. Ubuntu and Mint are two of the easiest to work with and make a transition to from Windows. They do come with different desktop environments, usually KDE or Gnome, so you can pick the best one for you or whichever you like the most and play around with it. My personal preference is KDE. 

Here is a walkthrough of the Gnome environment:Ubuntu - Gnome Desktop Walkthrough - YouTube 
And one for KDE: KDE 4.8 Linux Mint 12 - YouTube

If you want to try one of them you can get a live cd of most of them. Once you download the live cd then pop it into your disc drive and play around with it and no installation is necessary unless you want to install it.


----------



## Txmason (Jul 3, 2012)

How do I get a "live CD"? I have Windows XP on my pc but turns out it is not a full version. I did not know that. I tried the netgear adapter and it said it was connected but a web page would not load. It says DNS error. I have no idea what that means nor how to fix it. although the netgear was recognized and my network was recognized the DNS Error came up. 

Can you install Linux on the pc? Will it hurt the computer?

Whatelse  should I look for in order to get Internet on my pc? A step by step guide?


----------

